# Bột bả cao cấp nội thất ECO TANGO TB02



## sonecofive (3/4/21)

Bột bả cao cấp nội thất Eco Tango là một sản phẩm trộn sẵn gốc cement chuyên dùng làm lớp phủ hoàn thiện cuối cùng cho bề mặt bê tông hay vữa trát.

*Thành phần cấu tạo bột bả cao cấp nội thất Eco Tango:*

Bột Canxi 80%.
Keo và các hỗn hợp khác 30%.
*Chỉ tiêu chất lượng chủ yếu*

Độ bám dính sau 168 giờ, trong khoảng: 0.25-0.65N/mm2 WI-TM-036.
Lực chịu nén sau 168 giờ, trong khoảng: 9.0-13.0 KN WI-TM-037.
*Hướng dẫn sử dụng:*

Dùng để che lấp các lỗ hổng và làm phẳng các bề mặt hố vữa hay bê tông trước khi sơn lót. Sản phẩm có độ dẻo cao, mịn, dễ thi công.
Tăng tính thầm mỹ cho lớp sơn hoàn chỉnh.
Thích hợp cho các loại sơn mang nhãn hiệu BAYER.
*Các bước chuẩn bị:*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi trét, tất cả các bề mặt phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm không quá 16%, không bám bụi hay sáp dầu mỡ, các vết nứt lớn trên bề mặt tường, nếu bề mặt bị mốc phải sử dụng hóa chất phù hợp để diệt hết nấm mốc.
*Đặc tính:*

Màu trắng, độ phủ lý thuyết: 0.95-1.1 m2/kg/lớp.



*Bột bả cao cấp nội thất Eco Tango*​*Cách sử dụng:*

Bảo đảm bề mặt thi công phải thật sạch, không quá lồi lõm và có độ ẩm không quá 16%.
Tỷ lệ pha trộn với nước là 0,4 lít nước sạch cho 1kg bột hoặc 16 lít nước cho một bao 40kg.
Đổ bột bả từ từ vào nước để tránh vón cục.
Sau khi trộn đều thành một hỗn hợp đồng nhất, nên chờ khoảng 5-7 phút cho hóa chất phát huy. Sau đố trộn bột lại một lần nữa rồi thi công.
Nên thi công bằng dao (bay) thép hoặc bằng dao nhựa.
Không nên thi công lớp phủ dày quá 3mm.
*Bao bì:*

Trọng lượng: 40Kg
*Khuyến cáo*
Để tránh những sự cố sau khi sơn như: Loang màu, bong tróc…người sử dụng cần tuân thủ những hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất. Đặc biệt cần lưu ý các điều quan trọng sau:

+ Không bả *bột bả cao cấp nội thất Eco Tango* trên bề mặt có nhiệt độ trên 40oC.
+ Trong trường hợp tường quá khô và bề mặt hút nước, cần phải làm ẩm và làm giảm nhiệt độ bề mặt bằng biện pháp phun sương trước khi bả.
+ Không nên bả bột dầy quá 2mm.
+ Không nên bả trên bề mặt đã sơn hoặc bề mặt đã được làm láng bóng.





*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*
​


----------

